# Changing name on Leave to Remain Visa in New Passport



## Mindutopia (Dec 13, 2011)

My husband and I got married last year and as I needed to get my FLR(M) processed quickly (because my entry clearance was going to expire) I had it done in my maiden name and in my old passport (with my old name). I've been traveling quite a bit since then, so only just was able to change the name in my passport and have a new U.S. passport issued in my married name. My question is now, what do I do to get my visa (limited leave to remain as FLR(M)) transferred into my married name and into my new passport? I've read somewhere that it shouldn't matter and I don't need to change it, just show them the old passport/visa in my old name. I really don't believe this would be that easy, and frankly I'd rather have it all up-to-date in my new name because I need to start a new job soon and want to make sure it's easy to prove I can work legally in the UK. I've also read that I can apply for a transfer of conditions from the Border Agency, but when I looked that up today, that didn't look quite right either (I don't just need to move the visa, I also need to change my name in the system and on the visa). Can anyone who has changed their name and moved a visa to a new passport at the same time offer some advice? 

Also, I'm currently in the U.S. for work at the moment and flying back to the UK tomorrow. I have my new passport in my new name (no visa in it) and my old passport in my old name (with my visa), plus my marriage certificate to prove the name change. Should I be okay entering with this? I would have done all of this before I left, but there just wasn't time between my last trip, the date when the U.S. mailed me my new passport, and my departure on this trip, so hoping it's enough! 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mindutopia said:


> My husband and I got married last year and as I needed to get my FLR(M) processed quickly (because my entry clearance was going to expire) I had it done in my maiden name and in my old passport (with my old name). I've been traveling quite a bit since then, so only just was able to change the name in my passport and have a new U.S. passport issued in my married name. My question is now, what do I do to get my visa (limited leave to remain as FLR(M)) transferred into my married name and into my new passport? I've read somewhere that it shouldn't matter and I don't need to change it, just show them the old passport/visa in my old name. I really don't believe this would be that easy, and frankly I'd rather have it all up-to-date in my new name because I need to start a new job soon and want to make sure it's easy to prove I can work legally in the UK. I've also read that I can apply for a transfer of conditions from the Border Agency, but when I looked that up today, that didn't look quite right either (I don't just need to move the visa, I also need to change my name in the system and on the visa). Can anyone who has changed their name and moved a visa to a new passport at the same time offer some advice?
> 
> Also, I'm currently in the U.S. for work at the moment and flying back to the UK tomorrow. I have my new passport in my new name (no visa in it) and my old passport in my old name (with my visa), plus my marriage certificate to prove the name change. Should I be okay entering with this? I would have done all of this before I left, but there just wasn't time between my last trip, the date when the U.S. mailed me my new passport, and my departure on this trip, so hoping it's enough!


There is no need to transfer the visa to your new passport. Just carry both passports when travelling (marriage certificate will act as extra proof). Yes, it's completely legal to do so. Getting the visa transferred will be a costly expense which you don't need (£220 by post or £661 in person when done in UK, £102 outside). 
When you come to apply for ILR, you submit both passports but no entry will be made in your new passport. Instead you get a card called biometric residence permit (BRP) which contains your immigration status. You must carry it and your passport when travelling abroad. The card will be issued in your new name.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There is no need to transfer the visa to your new passport. Just carry both passports when travelling (marriage certificate will act as extra proof). Yes, it's completely legal to do so. Getting the visa transferred will be a costly expense which you don't need (£220 by post or £661 in person when done in UK, £102 outside).
> When you come to apply for ILR, you submit both passports but no entry will be made in your new passport. Instead you get a card called biometric residence permit (BRP) which contains your immigration status. You must carry it and your passport when travelling abroad. The card will be issued in your new name.


Joppa, you mentioned when you apply for ILR you get a biometric residence permit? Will you a t some point receive a British passport?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

ddang said:


> Joppa, you mentioned when you apply for ILR you get a biometric residence permit? Will you a t some point receive a British passport?


Ok never mind I found it and read it, you have to be in the UK for 3 years to qualify for naturalisation... Another form after ILR


----------



## devitthelby (Feb 25, 2013)

Mindutopia I am in the same situation as you were back in 2012 in regards to leave to remain name changes. Can you tell me what happened with yours? Was your marriage certificate along with your old passport and new passport enough proof? Thanks


----------

